# Java Latte Toro Cigar Review - Java is Great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found these in a Smoke Shop up in Nashua NH. I paid 8 dollars a Stick.When I got home I settled down with a glass of Cabernet and fired one of th...

Read the full review here: Java Latte Toro Cigar Review - Java is Great


----------

